# Belt length 1600 hydro



## zrt1000 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello.. i am looking for the length of the deck drive belt for a 1600 hydro with a 48" deck, The local lawn place gave me a 82" and it is to short .. Thanks for the help..


----------



## Jason4567 (Jul 16, 2010)

What is the model # of the deck? 

Jason


----------



## rdrat69 (Jan 13, 2011)

try a 83and1/4th thats what my 1659 uses with deck 18301


----------

